# Electrician in USA?



## cizzi (Sep 25, 2008)

I applied for a green card with I-130 form in november 2002, my priority date is comming up in the next year I estimate according to the national visa center's monthly bulletins. I currently work in canada as an electrician for the past 5 years. Is it hard to find a job in the USA as an elecrtician once I have my green card? Thanks.


----------



## Tiffani (Dec 4, 2007)

Once you have a green card you can work anywhere you want. I wouldn't imagine it would be too hard, except that the economic downturn could be an issue. Even a year ago I would've said you wouldn't likely have any trouble but now it's impossible to tell...


----------



## cizzi (Sep 25, 2008)

Tiffani said:


> Once you have a green card you can work anywhere you want. I wouldn't imagine it would be too hard, except that the economic downturn could be an issue. Even a year ago I would've said you wouldn't likely have any trouble but now it's impossible to tell...


I applied in november 2002 for my green card, why do i have to wait 7 years for a visa number to become available for me? is it because it was right after 9/11 i applied?


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

cizzi said:


> I applied in november 2002 for my green card, why do i have to wait 7 years for a visa number to become available for me? is it because it was right after 9/11 i applied?


On what basis did you apply?


----------



## cizzi (Sep 25, 2008)

Fatbrit said:


> On what basis did you apply?


That I am the unmarried child of a US citizen over the age of 21.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

cizzi said:


> That I am the unmarried child of a US citizen over the age of 21.


So you were just waiting for a visa number to come up. Not really 9/11 related IMO.

On your work question, there are 50 states and a few odds and ends, and therefore there are more than 50 answers to your question.

You need to go and find out about getting a suitable contractor's license according to which state you are going to live in. This will make you much more in demand.


----------



## cizzi (Sep 25, 2008)

Fatbrit said:


> So you were just waiting for a visa number to come up. Not really 9/11 related IMO.
> 
> On your work question, there are 50 states and a few odds and ends, and therefore there are more than 50 answers to your question.
> 
> You need to go and find out about getting a suitable contractor's license according to which state you are going to live in. This will make you much more in demand.


I noticed your from AZ,. one of my first two choices was FL or AZ to move to, especially for working there in the cold canadian winter months,.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

cizzi said:


> I noticed your from AZ,. one of my first two choices was FL or AZ to move to, especially for working there in the cold canadian winter months,.


Arizona Registrar of Contractors

Make sure you know the rules for maintaining your permanent residency if you're planning to "snowbird".


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Florida is full of apartment buildings that have been abandoned mid-construction, and there were already quite a few a year ago. You will also have to get an electricians license in the state where you settle. I agree that a contractor's license would probably be a good idea.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Finding a job may not be your main problem - you have to pass the State licensing board first.


----------

